

Ask PG: Can we get an RSS feed for articles we upvote? - ujjwalg

I am an avid HN reader and generally upvote articles which I find useful and interesting. Currently, to keep track of the interesting articles found through HN, I bookmark them. However, it is becoming more and more difficult for me to keep them organized. If there is an RSS feed of the articles we upvote, I can use that RSS feed to parse them and create a GUI to categorize them and organize them and post them on my personal webpage which would be very helpful.<p>Additionally, subscription (optional) to articles we post or are interested in for comments would be a great addition to HN.<p>I am not posting it in the feature request section because I am not sure how it is being tracked since there is no subscription option for a thread.<p>Thanks
======
breck
<http://news.ycombinator.com/saved?id=ujjwalg>

(only you can see your own)

~~~
ujjwalg
I know, but I cannot make them public or categorize them. And it will take me
a while to come to articles which I upvoted 6 months back.

